# Thermostat housing



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone used the housing with an O-ring housing vs the cast one that :confusedcomes stock? What are the benefits of switching toi this type of housing?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I used one of those in my Firebird. I had a endurashine intake on it so I used a chrome thermostat housing. I think the only advantage is it's cleaner as in no gasket visible. Not really any disadvantage just make sure you get spare o'rings. I had to replace mine about every year and a half. Must have been the temperature that just makes them flatten a little and start to leak. Other than that I had no problems.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They are prone to leaking over the long haul unlike a reg gasket.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I just purchased to swivel thermostat housing from BOP Engineering,so the hose would fit to the Edelbrock intake. I well let you know how it works.


----------

